# My heat press will not stay on, whats wrong?



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

My heat press will not stay on, this is the history it will heat up until it reach 200 degrees, then it will turn itself off, then I have to reset it, it keeps doing this every 30 seconds turn itself off. It will not go past 250, before it did not turn itself off as much and it did reach 380 and stay there for about 20 -30 minutes enough time to do a few shirts. I have tried every outlet in the house and even unplugged everything. Is my fuse blown, could it be the heat press or my house as a weak circuit. ANybody has this issue before ? 

thank you in advance


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Are you blowing the circuit breakers in your house? Could be that it's drawing too much electricity for the wiring in your home. 

If you can find a circuit breaker that has 20-30 amps and you know where in the house those plugs are, try shutting off everything else on that circuit and only using the heat press.


----------



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

Pwear said:


> Are you blowing the circuit breakers in your house? Could be that it's drawing too much electricity for the wiring in your home.
> 
> If you can find a circuit breaker that has 20-30 amps and you know where in the house those plugs are, try shutting off everything else on that circuit and only using the heat press.


I don't know which outlet is 20-30 amp, O tried most of the outlet. um, but this is not the heat press correct, so it is a power issue. Does most home have a 20-30 amp circuit, what device I can buy to test it out.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

amkha69 said:


> I don't know which outlet is 20-30 amp, O tried most of the outlet. um, but this is not the heat press correct, so it is a power issue. Does most home have a 20-30 amp circuit, what device I can buy to test it out.


I had a similar problem with my 16x20 heat press and I had to get an electrician to come add a new circuit for the press.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Usually if it's a circuit breaker problem, nothing will work at the outlet of tripped or blown fuse. If you can find your circuit breaker panel for your house, the circuits should have a fuse or a circuit breaker, usually marked 10, 15, 20, or 30 amps, turn off circuit or trip breaker off in highest amperage circuit, then find what is nor working inside house. reinstall fuse or turn on breaker, then plug into that outlet to test. If still has problem try checking press at a friends house or work. It could be problem with the press, but recommend further checking outlet amperage before further diagnose. What brand is it?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree, if you plug it into an outlet that is too low to handle the press on it, then anything else on that circuit will not work either. 

If you have a lamp that you could plug into the same outlet, turn it on, and turn your press on, you will see if the lamp stays lit, and your press does not work, then it is exclusive to your press.

If you are "tripping" the circuit ( a built in protection to prevent you from drawing too many watts on a circuit) than you will find yourself needing to go to your circuit breaker box to turn the circuit "back on''.

If your circuit is not tripping, then the problem sounds like your press... which sounds like it is working very wonkily.

In our situation, my husband did upgrade an outlet to a heavy duty outlet (15 or 20 amp) and he ran a dedicated line for that outlet directly to the box. Nothing except my heat press is on that "line".

We have another circuit in the house that has our microwave and computers on it. If two computers are on, and I use the microwave, everything on that circuit (loop) shuts off. Including the lights. We have to go and flip the switch back on, turn off a computer and then use the microwave.

You can only get so much power out of a line and if you are going over, it will shut everything on the line down.. .that is how you can tell if you are trying to draw more power than is available. Try to test that using a lamp so you know if that is happening. I am not sure if you know what else is on that same line with that outlet. You could have a faulty outlet as well, so if you could use a different outlet (maybe another in the same room) that would be best, but you have to know it's on the same line for this test to work properly.

Most outlets are standard outlets, that's the norm. For a heavy duty outlet, it's usually a change the homeowner makes on their own. 

Best wishes, and small word of caution, be careful with that press until you figure it out. Presses that are faulty have gone on fire in the past. Be careful.


----------



## TiltedTalents (Jun 30, 2018)

*Machine's Circuit Breaker Tripping*

Mine is the heat press circuit itself, not a home breaker. Been using the same press for 3 years, now it barely stays on 30 seconds and the circuit on the heat press trips and shuts the machine off. It won't reach temp, doesn't stay on long enough for even one shirt...Suggestions?


----------



## triniboy (May 8, 2019)

*Re: Machine's Circuit Breaker Tripping*



TiltedTalents said:


> Mine is the heat press circuit itself, not a home breaker. Been using the same press for 3 years, now it barely stays on 30 seconds and the circuit on the heat press trips and shuts the machine off. It won't reach temp, doesn't stay on long enough for even one shirt...Suggestions?


Did you find the problem for this?


----------



## TiltedTalents (Jun 30, 2018)

No, I have not...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It is shorting out inside. Open it up and take a look at the guts. Clean any dust out with canned air. Make sure you unplug it first. Look for any scorched areas. Check the cord and plug, make sure it isn't bad anywhere. There should be a fuse somewhere, replace it.


----------



## TiltedTalents (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank you so much, I will see what I can find! You're the first person that has had any insight to what it could be.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

TiltedTalents said:


> Thank you so much, I will see what I can find! You're the first person that has had any insight to what it could be.


post some pics and/or any other info you have (make/model/etc.)

3 years may be the limit for some of the cheap presses


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

into the T said:


> 3 years may be the limit for some of the cheap presses


I think you mean 3 minutes


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Electrical issue obviously.
Check the power switch... and power cord. You won't believe how many things I've fixed this way.
Next check for loose connections, cracked paths on the circuit board, and cracked or dry solder joints.
Another thing to try is replacing the relay or the Thyristor (depending on the heat press).

I can't think of anything else right now...


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 6, 2020)

amkha69 said:


> My heat press will not stay on, this is the history it will heat up until it reach 200 degrees, then it will turn itself off, then I have to reset it, it keeps doing this every 30 seconds turn itself off. It will not go past 250, before it did not turn itself off as much and it did reach 380 and stay there for about 20 -30 minutes enough time to do a few shirts. I have tried every outlet in the house and even unplugged everything. Is my fuse blown, could it be the heat press or my house as a weak circuit. ANybody has this issue before ?
> 
> thank you in advance


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes my press is doing same thing what's wrong with it


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 6, 2020)

Keep shutting down


----------



## Scorpio (Oct 6, 2020)

What can I do bout it


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Have you checked the possible caused already mentioned?


----------



## KC_KUSTOMZ (Oct 17, 2021)

Same 🤷🏽‍♀️


----------

